# Look what Santa Jim sent me



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Santa Jim's christmas present came early, Thanks Jim I hope I catch a record grouper with it :biggrin:.

Matt


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Jim is a great guy, and the Eastern Tackle jigs are TOP notch. Heavy duty hooks, solid rings, split rings, etc. The jigs them self are also very hard. WAY better than Williamson, etc.

Brandon


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Yep, a true stand up fella....

Thanks Jim and a happy holidays to you too!

Hog


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks gusy, I hope you guys have much success with them.

I just released another new jig just for gulf tunas and east coast groupers.

1/2 diamond, 1/2 flat, all hammered. Big heavy hook to get around thick jaw bones.


----------

